# [Risolto] Raid su Gentoo già installata

## maurizio

Ho "ereditato" un server con installato su Gentoo ed ho comprato un disco aggiuntivo.

E' possibile mettere in raid software i due dischi senza dover reinstallare Gentoo ?Last edited by maurizio on Mon Dec 31, 2007 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

con due dischi puoi farci un raid0 o un raid1, il raid0 non penso tu possa farlo senza togliere e rimettere gentoo (e io sconsiglio sempre i raid0) invece con il raid1 non dovresti avere problemi.

----------

## maurizio

Scusa non lo avevo detto ma penso ad un raid1

Ho ricompilato il kernel con supporto raid1 la partizione di boot è andata in raid 1 

mentre la partizione / non riesce ad andarci:

```

mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb7

```

quando costruisco il raid mi da /dev/sda7 device busy (partizione originale dell'installazione)

Ho provato a fare il create con il disco di installazione ed infatti li funziona tutto (monto smonto /dev/md1),

ma quando provo a far ripartire si blocca e mi da invalid filesystem, usare e2fsck -b 8193

In Grub:

```

... kernel root=/dev/md1
```

Non parte, kernel panic invalid filesystem

In Grub:

```

... kernel root=/dev/sda7
```

in /etc/fstab

```

/dev/sdb7 / ext3 noatime 0 1
```

il server riparte, chiaramente senza /dev/md1 e se provo un :

```

mdadm --assemble /dev/md1

/dev/sda7 has no superblock

```

il file /etc/mdadm.conf:

```

DEVICE /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb7

ARRAY /dev/md1 devices=/dev/sda7

```

Ho cercato su internet ma ho trovato solo delle guide per partire da un sistema vuoto.

Qualche idea, link?

----------

## Ic3M4n

il file di configurazione di mdadm non devi più toccarlo. nel momento in cui crei il raid devi taggare le partizioni con raid autodiscovery. Attenzione che con questo passaggio vengono scritte delle informazioni sulla partizione, quindi è probabile che un backup preventivo sia utile. 

personalmente backupperei il tutto, creerei il raid rigenererei i filesystem e poi ributterei su i dati. Logicamente se non puoi spegnerlo non si può fare.

----------

## nikko96

 *maurizio wrote:*   

> Scusa non lo avevo detto ma penso ad un raid1
> 
> Ho ricompilato il kernel con supporto raid1 la partizione di boot è andata in raid 1 
> 
> mentre la partizione / non riesce ad andarci:
> ...

 

Ti da quell'errore perche' la partizione è montata.

Il nuovo hd è partizionato allo stesso modo dell'altro?

Se si puoi provare con

```

mdadm --add /dev/md1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm --add /dev/md2 /dev/sdb2

mdadm --add /dev/md3 /dev/sdb3

```

a seconda delle partizioni da mettere in raid.

Ciao

----------

## maurizio

Ho risolto grazie al seguente link:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_To_RAID

Mi rimane una curiosità.

Se in grub.conf:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/md0
```

ho un kernel panic

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "md0" or unknown-block(9,0)
```

se invece in grub.conf:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/md0 md=0,/dev/sda2,/dev/sdb2
```

il sistema parte.

Qualcuno sa il perchè ?

----------

## Kernel78

il problema è che grub non riconosce i raid quindi ha bisogno di istruzioni su quale partizione di unità fisica si trova il kernel.

----------

## djinnZ

per usare il raid o lvm sulla root devi usare una initrd (basta e avanza quella di default da genkernel) o devi fare una partizione per la root minimale e poi montarci sopra usr&c (come nei vecchi unix).

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per usare il raid o lvm sulla root devi usare una initrd (basta e avanza quella di default da genkernel) o devi fare una partizione per la root minimale e poi montarci sopra usr&c (come nei vecchi unix).

 

io non uso nessun initrd e l'unico accorgimento che ho dovuto usare è stato di far puntare grub direttamente alla partizione di /boot

----------

